# LATIN WORLD C.C. BAKERSFIELD 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

YES ITS TIME AGAIN IF YOU WERE THERE LAST YEAR YOU KNOW THIS YEAR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER... IF YOU WERENT U BETTA ASK SOMEBODY... SO LETS GET THOSE RIDES CLEANED UP AND THOSE BATTERIES CHARGED AND GET READY FOR SOME FUN IN THE SUN 









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: good turnout for this..nice event i'll be there count me in... :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

i dont got any money mr pi him selffffffff!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope to make it this year!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Mar 4 2008, 12:42 AM~10083468
> *i dont got any money mr pi him selffffffff!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


OH COME ON BIGG BALLER STATUS..! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 4 2008, 12:30 AM~10083397
> *:thumbsup: good turnout for this..nice event i'll be there count me in... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GABE..! :wave: :wave: 
SEE U THERE BRO..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 4 2008, 01:57 AM~10083742
> *Hope to make it this year!!!
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Well be there to swing some shit so all u chippers better be on ur game!!!!! Mothafuckin ryderz kings of kern county!!!the titles in hand come take it if u can!!!!!!3 singles and 2 doubles


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 4 2008, 10:43 AM~10085482
> *Well be there to swing some shit so all u chippers better be on ur game!!!!! Mothafuckin ryderz kings of kern county!!!the titles in hand come take it if u can!!!!!!3 singles and 2 doubles
> *


sling that shit we will be watching! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 4 2008, 10:43 AM~10085482
> *Well be there to swing some shit so all u chippers better be on ur game!!!!! Mothafuckin ryderz kings of kern county!!!the titles in hand come take it if u can!!!!!!3 singles and 2 doubles
> *



Make that 4 singles


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmm.....sounds like I might make the trip....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 4 2008, 11:17 AM~10085750
> *Make that 4 singles
> *


the list is growing :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Damnit jesse is it put together already?its been a min since I talked to u! Fuck yeah 4 singles 2 doubles come get some chippers!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Calling out all cars and clubs!no ones safe from ryderz cc,also calling out alex from group bks!.....................................


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 4 2008, 12:38 PM~10086709
> *Calling out all cars and clubs!no ones safe from ryderz cc,also calling out alex from group bks!.....................................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 might have to go see this one uffin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 11:17 AM~10085751
> *hmmmmmmmmmmm.....sounds like I might make the trip....
> *


TORO IT WAS THE SHIT LAST YEAR BETTER BRING THAT CAMERA AND APPITITE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10086656
> *Damnit jesse is it put together already?its been a min since I talked to u! Fuck yeah 4 singles 2 doubles come get some chippers!
> *



Not the Impala....I am bringing out the Caprice to swing!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 4 2008, 07:11 PM~10088952
> *TORO IT WAS THE SHIT LAST YEAR BETTER BRING THAT CAMERA AND APPITITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know I'm gonna be thirsty too...heheheeehhe


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

free food, bounce houses for the little vatos, beer for all the riders, and shit load of cars to see.....plus the dj and lets not forget the ladies. shit, what more can u ask 4


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry for not going last year but this year we will be there if you let us


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10091570
> *sorry for not going last year but this year we will be there if you let us
> *


COME ON SCOOB U KNOW YOU AND ALL THE 5000 NOKTURNAL RIDES ARE WELCOME...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10091570
> *sorry for not going last year but this year we will be there if you let us
> *


COME ON SCOOB U KNOW YOU AND ALL THE 5000 NOKTURNAL RIDES ARE WELCOME...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

WHOOPS DOUBLE POST BUT FUCK IT TO THE MOTHAPHUCKIN' TOP WE GO...!!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 08:24 PM~10090068
> *
> you know I'm gonna be thirsty too...heheheeehhe
> *


you know how the latin world boys do it..!! plenty of beer on hand :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

HERES THE VIDEO OF LAST YEARS PICNIC..!!
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=15764387


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 4 2008, 12:16 AM~10083333
> *FULL FLYER AND DETAILS WILL BE POSTED UP SOON....!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE FOR THE 1ST TIME 2 SUPPORT THE STREETS


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

flyer? :dunno:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams will be there.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble+Mar 5 2008, 02:13 AM~10092657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'll se u guys there...!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

flyer? :twak:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:55 AM~10094101
> *flyer? :twak:
> *


coming soon dogg its being made now...!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what park is it being held at?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 5 2008, 01:20 PM~10095683
> *what park is it being held at?
> *


beach park :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

here are a few pics from last years picnic
clubs in attendance were... groupe,aztec image,hoodlums,carnales unidos, ryders, classic dreams, oldies, new breed,and alot of solo riders representing
sorry if i missed your club.......... but hope to see you all there this year
ALL CLUBS WELCOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 4 2008, 08:24 PM~10090068
> *
> you know I'm gonna be thirsty too...heheheeehhe
> *


I GOT YOU TORO DON'T EVEN TRIP CARNAL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

COUNT ME IN PLAYAS,,,

SAVE ME A PARKING SPOT,,WAIT SAVE ME 11 SPOTS

DAMMMM I CANT WAIT... TORO SEE YOU THERE...

AND WE DONT NEED NO FLYER,,THAT SHIT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK FLIER OR NOT

*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 5 2008, 07:33 PM~10098195
> *I GOT YOU TORO DON'T EVEN TRIP CARNAL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10098258
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> COUNT ME IN PLAYAS,,,
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT SHOD SPEAK ON IT  SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS THERE


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10100596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lol ...imma have send this one to arles...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

COOL BACK TO BACK SHOWS IN THE VALLEY  KING OF CALI MAY 3RD FAM  SAVE THE DATE 
































ALL THE HOPPERS COMING DOWN CAN DOUBLE UP AND GO DOWN TO BAKERS THE NEXT DAY I THINK THE RYDERS WILL BE PAYIN A VISIT TO ORANGE COVE ON THE THIRD :biggrin: THE NORTH WEST ,AZ,CALI ONE BIGG BATTLE


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 5 2008, 02:13 AM~10092657
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE FOR THE 1ST TIME 2 SUPPORT THE STREETS
> *


COME ON DOWN HOMIES AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10100831
> *COOL BACK TO BACK SHOWS IN THE VALLEY  KING OF CALI MAY 3RD FAM   SAVE THE DATE
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10100831
> *COOL BACK TO BACK SHOWS IN THE VALLEY  KING OF CALI MAY 3RD FAM   SAVE THE DATE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10098258
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> COUNT ME IN PLAYAS,,,
> ...


WHATS UP WITH THE CHELADAS THIS YEAR BIG DOG? F--K IT, I GOT BEER 4 U BIG SHOD :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 5 2008, 02:13 AM~10092657
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE FOR THE 1ST TIME 2 SUPPORT THE STREETS
> *


COME FIND ME AT DA PARK....I'M THE FAT GUY WTIH GLASSES, I'LL HAVE A BEER WAITING 4 U


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 5 2008, 10:30 PM~10100764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> lol ...imma have send this one to arles...
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 5 2008, 11:14 PM~10101313
> *COME FIND ME AT DA PARK....I'M THE FAT GUY WTIH GLASSES, I'LL HAVE A BEER WAITING 4 U
> *


 :0 I BETTER NOT WEAR MY GLASSES... :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2008, 07:22 AM~10102697
> *:0  I BETTER NOT WEAR MY GLASSES... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
so whats up big shod..?  vp now huh... no wonder you cant ever talk to anyone now...! lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 6 2008, 10:20 AM~10103943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> so whats up big shod..?  vp now huh... no wonder you cant ever talk to anyone now...! lol
> *


 :0 chale' homie,,, you know your my main squeeze still :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2008, 04:46 PM~10107029
> *:0  chale' homie,,, you know your my main squeeze still :0
> *


I feel so used :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 6 2008, 04:53 PM~10107116
> *I feel so used :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUKN HATER :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2008, 07:22 AM~10102697
> *:0  I BETTER NOT WEAR MY GLASSES... :uh:
> *


I THOUGHT U WERE PLEASANTLY PLUMP :biggrin:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

dont forget about kurt dawg with LATIN WORLDS newest hard hitter sangre maya 66 count me in three times maybe even fooooow :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

whats up ken dawg aztec image coming to drank some cold ones


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Mar 6 2008, 08:51 PM~10109205
> *dont forget about  kurt dawg with  LATIN WORLDS newest hard hitter sangre maya 66 count me in three times maybe even fooooow     :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


IF YOU WANT I'LL LET U PARK NEXT TO THE STANATIONAL CHAMP :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 6 2008, 09:44 PM~10109693
> *YOU KNOW STFU*


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 6 2008, 09:46 PM~10109707


YSSOB</span>


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

simon perrito right in FRONT OF YOU


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Mar 6 2008, 10:04 PM~10109899
> *simon perrito right in FRONT OF YOU
> *


WHAT EVER MAKE'S YOU HAPPY PERRO


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP LATIN WORLD :wave:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

PI WHATS UP DAWG


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10109951
> * SUP LATIN WORLD  :wave:
> *


whats up perro, so whats up you guys coming down..? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Mar 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10109966
> *PI WHATS UP DAWG
> *


whats up my nizzzle.....!!


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 6 2008, 10:13 PM~10109987
> *whats up my nizzzle.....!!
> *


CHILLIN DAWG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life+Mar 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10100913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE SAY BEER I HOPE I FIND YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10100831
> *COOL BACK TO BACK SHOWS IN THE VALLEY  KING OF CALI MAY 3RD FAM   SAVE THE DATE
> 
> 
> ...


Busy weekend gotta do it !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

if your gonna call my shop and talk shit and say you got somethin for me atleast leave your name so i know who to serve! the homie asked your name and your started to studder! lmao kc been there dun that!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 7 2008, 02:43 PM~10114617
> *if your gonna call my shop and talk shit and say you got somethin for me atleast leave your name so i know who to serve! the homie asked your name and your started to studder! lmao kc been there dun that!
> *


also ur reppin a club that i started lmao fuckin rookies


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 
sounds like its getting interesting...!! 
fuck it lets see what the rides can do...!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10109951
> * SUP LATIN WORLD  :wave:
> *


wat up Delegation


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 7 2008, 03:51 PM~10115063
> *wat up Delegation
> *


  Sup homies will b hittin orange cove & Bakersfield the next day :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 7 2008, 08:41 PM~10117145
> * Sup homies will b hittin orange cove & Bakersfield the next day :biggrin:
> *


see u here bro....! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 7 2008, 01:23 AM~10110776
> *GRACIAS WE THERE 4 SURE
> SOMEONE SAY BEER I HOPE I FIND YOU  :biggrin:
> *


BEER and BBQ...hehehehe...... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 7 2008, 09:06 PM~10117340
> *BEER and BBQ...hehehehe...... :biggrin:
> *


Beer & BBQ shit Toro you are easy to please :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 7 2008, 09:14 PM~10117386
> *Beer & BBQ shit Toro you are easy to please :biggrin:
> *


HE SURE IS WHAT'S UP TORO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 8 2008, 01:27 AM~10118678
> *HE SURE IS WHAT'S UP TORO
> *


all that with a nice rack.......a healthy serving of double d's....hehehehehe....

sup gordo...how's it going bro....you guys heading up to the Salinas show???? if not...I'll see you in Fresno or another show soon....


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 8 2008, 11:20 AM~10120726
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP SHOD... !!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 8 2008, 05:42 PM~10122788
> *WHAT UP SHOD... !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up loco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2008, 11:21 AM~10120736
> *all that with a nice rack.......a healthy serving of double d's....hehehehehe....
> 
> sup gordo...how's it going bro....you guys heading up to the Salinas show???? if not...I'll see you in Fresno or another show soon....
> *


WUT UP TORO NOT GOING TO SALINAS BUT I'LL SEE AT THE OTHER SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 9 2008, 01:39 AM~10125268
> *wut up loco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, JUST GOT BACK FROM PAMONA....! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 9 2008, 08:20 PM~10129726
> *CHILLIN HOMIE, JUST GOT BACK FROM PAMONA....! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how was it up there could'nt go my little boys B-day


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2008, 09:07 PM~10130312
> *how was it up there could'nt go my little boys B-day
> *


ALOT OF GOOD SHIT NOT ENOUGH CASH.....!!! AND A SHIT LOAD OF PEEPS...!! IT WAS GOOD..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 7 2008, 09:06 PM~10117340
> *BEER and BBQ...hehehehe...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im there


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 10 2008, 01:17 PM~10134498
> *:biggrin: im there
> *


SEE YOU HERE BRO.....!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Bump^^^^^^


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2008, 09:44 PM~10139367
> *Bump^^^^^^
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2008, 07:28 AM~10141288
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where u been???? cant ever find u :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2008, 10:34 PM~10148407
> *where u been???? cant ever find u :0
> *


right here homie, i aint that hard to find..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 9 2008, 09:14 PM~10130356
> *ALOT OF GOOD SHIT NOT ENOUGH CASH.....!!! AND A SHIT LOAD OF PEEPS...!! IT WAS GOOD..! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got to go to the next one


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 11 2008, 11:34 PM~10148799
> *got to go to the next one
> *


8$</span> a cup.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 10 2008, 05:43 PM~10136463
> *SEE YOU HERE BRO.....!!!
> *


DOES THIS PLACE GET FULL WANNA TAKE A FEW 818 RIDERS WITH ME ? WANNA MAKE SURE WE HAVE ROOM


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP FELLAS TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 12 2008, 12:14 AM~10148973
> *DOES THIS PLACE GET FULL WANNA TAKE A FEW 818 RIDERS WITH ME ? WANNA MAKE SURE WE HAVE ROOM
> *


It does get packed but we'll make room....:biggrin: 
best thing to do is get there early...!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2008, 11:57 PM~10148899
> *8$</span> a cup.....
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

WHAT UP SIDRO!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Mar 12 2008, 09:24 AM~10150689
> *WHAT UP SIDRO!!
> *


what up dogg.... U ready for the picnic....?


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

HELL YEA , YOU KNOW CARNALES WILL BE THERE!! JUST HIDE THE BEER AND FOOD FROM SHAD! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

HELL YEA , YOU KNOW CARNALES WILL BE THERE!! JUST HIDE THE BEER AND FOOD FROM SHAD! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Mar 12 2008, 09:31 AM~10150737
> *HELL YEA , YOU KNOW CARNALES WILL BE THERE!! JUST HIDE THE BEER AND FOOD  FROM SHAD!  :biggrin:
> *


but shod's like a bloodhound he'll sniff it out....! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 12 2008, 09:35 AM~10150764
> *but shod's like a bloodhound he'll sniff it out....! :biggrin:
> *


*and you know this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2008, 10:17 AM~10151022
> *i was thinking more like this dogg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

yea ur right , you better watch out he likes to sniff butt! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Mar 12 2008, 11:40 AM~10151638
> *yea ur right , you better watch out he likes to sniff butt! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2008, 01:03 PM~10152063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2008, 11:57 PM~10148899
> *8$</span> a cup.....
> *


HEY LITTLE VATO U SELLING BEER NOW WHAT DA FUCK :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*12pm - 5 pm*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 13 2008, 02:17 AM~10157556
> *12pm - 5 pm:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

what about easter beach park or hart park? whose going where?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 13 2008, 06:52 PM~10162643
> *what about easter beach park or hart park? whose going where?
> *


 :dunno: WHERE U GOIN?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

WE HAVE BEEN GOING TO BEACH PARK THE LAST 4 YEARS... HART PARK GET CLOSED OFF BY 11 AND TOO MANY COPS....! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 4 2008, 10:43 AM~10085482
> *Well be there to swing some shit so all u chippers better be on ur game!!!!! Mothafuckin ryderz kings of kern county!!!the titles in hand come take it if u can!!!!!!3 singles and 2 doubles
> *


lets do this uffin: :nicoderm: 
URL=http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/?action=view&current=0308081444.flv]







[/URL]


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 13 2008, 07:22 PM~10163393
> *WE HAVE BEEN GOING TO BEACH PARK THE LAST 4 YEARS... HART PARK GET CLOSED OFF BY 11 AND TOO MANY COPS....! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


man i remember having to be out there at 6-7am to get a spot by the bathroom where the cholos mostly used to fight lol. just to watch lol.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 13 2008, 06:52 PM~10162643
> *what about easter beach park or hart park? whose going where?
> *


Beach Park


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 13 2008, 06:52 PM~10162643
> *what about easter beach park or hart park? whose going where?
> *


Beach Park


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10163983
> *lets do this uffin:  :nicoderm:
> URL=http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/?action=view&current=0308081444.flv]
> 
> ...


lol sup dogg i got a radical too! the rest are street!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 14 2008, 06:32 PM~10170772
> *lol sup dogg i got a radical too! the rest are street!
> *


wrong screen name lol


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Mar 14 2008, 06:32 PM~10170772
> *lol sup dogg i got a radical too! the rest are street!
> *


IT'S GOING DOWN MAY 4TH


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 14 2008, 08:18 PM~10171511
> *IT'S GOING DOWN MAY 4TH
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Orange Cove saturday Bakersfield sunday busy weekend :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 15 2008, 01:28 AM~10173382
> *Orange Cove saturday Bakersfield sunday busy weekend :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: CARSHOW CONCERT CARNAVAL RIDES FOR THE THE YOUNG AND OLDER GAMES FOOD YOU CAN EVEN GET TATTED UP BY BAD BOY TATTOO :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 15 2008, 08:45 AM~10174289
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: CARSHOW CONCERT CARNAVAL RIDES FOR THE THE YOUNG AND OLDER GAMES FOOD  YOU CAN EVEN GET TATTED UP BY BAD BOY TATTOO :biggrin:
> *


see you guys in Salinas :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 15 2008, 08:56 AM~10174361
> *see you guys in Salinas  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE FAMILY


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 15 2008, 01:28 AM~10173382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME...!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

CIDRO WAT UP LIL *****


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 15 2008, 04:48 PM~10176439
> *CIDRO WAT UP LIL *****
> *


 *GORDUCHH......!!*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 16 2008, 07:35 AM~10179281
> *GORDUCHH......!!
> *


FAM BRING SOME FLIERS ON THE THIRD IM TELLING ALL THE HOPPERS AND CARS THAT I GOT COMING ABOUT YOUR SHOW AS WELL ITS A TWO FO SHO WEEKEND :biggrin: WE ALL FAMILY


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 17 2008, 06:53 PM~10191524
> *FAM BRING SOME FLIERS ON THE THIRD IM TELLING ALL THE HOPPERS AND CARS THAT I GOT COMING ABOUT YOUR SHOW AS WELL ITS A TWO FO SHO WEEKEND :biggrin: WE ALL FAMILY
> *


good looking out homie... imma try to make it out there with some...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*Wuts Up MY Brothas :wave: :wave: *


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2008, 05:47 PM~10200331
> *Wuts Up MY Brothas :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG SHOD HOW ARE ALL THE CARNALES DOING


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2008, 05:47 PM~10200331
> *<span style='color:blue'>what it is big shodizzle :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 18 2008, 06:12 PM~10200627
> *what it is big shodizzle :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKING LIL SNOOP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

que pasa Latin World......make sure the beers are cold......


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*WE ARE ALL DOING GOOD!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 AM~10203406
> *que pasa Latin World......make sure the beers are cold......
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL....!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 18 2008, 05:58 PM~10200448
> *WHAT'S UP BIG SHOD HOW ARE ALL THE CARNALES DOING
> *


Hey Gordo, I'm going to teach you how to use periods puto. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10210862
> *Hey Gordo, I'm going to teach you how to use periods puto. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 18 2008, 09:17 PM~10202126
> *FUCKING LIL SNOOP DOGG :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE IT MIGHT DRIZZLE MY NIZZLE...!!!</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 AM~10203406
> *que pasa Latin World......make sure the beers are cold......
> *


TORO WHAT'S GOING ON BROTHER WE GOT U COLD BEER AND HOT FOOD.......................


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10210862
> *Hey Gordo, I'm going to teach you how to use periods puto. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN BETO FUCK YOU MUY CHINGON THE VATO WORKS AT A SCHOOL SO HERE YOU GO PUTO..........................................................  IS THAT ENOUGH PERIOD'S BITCH? :angry:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10211847
> *MAN BETO FUCK YOU MUY CHINGON THE VATO WORKS AT A SCHOOL SO HERE YOU GO PUTO..........................................................  IS THAT ENOUGH PERIOD'S BITCH? :angry: [/size][/color]
> *


GORDO, ARE YOU ON YOUR PERIOD.........????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Since I work at a school, maybe I can steal a diploma and give it to you. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10211847
> *MAN BETO FUCK YOU MUY CHINGON THE VATO WORKS AT A SCHOOL SO HERE YOU GO PUTO..........................................................  IS THAT ENOUGH PERIOD'S BITCH? :angry: [/size][/color]
> *


Even when your trying to clown me you put the period in the wrong place. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just fukn with you Gordo :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10211989
> *Since I work at a school, maybe I can steal a diploma and give to you. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
SCORE IS BETO 3 GORDO 1


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10212040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SCORE IS           BETO  3               GORDO 1
> *


Now you fukd up Cidro.....you threw numbers in da mix and confused da shit out of Gordo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: It's all love Gordo.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 19 2008, 10:58 PM~10212084
> *Now you fukd up Cidro.....you threw numbers in da mix and confused da shit out of Gordo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  It's all love Gordo.
> *


FUCK 4 - 1 NOW


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 19 2008, 11:00 PM~10212102


FUCKING STUPID SON'S OF BITCH'S CIDRO & BETO. :cheesy:</span>


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10211989
> *Since I work at a school, maybe I can steal a diploma and give it to you. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 I GOT A GED GET ONE FOR CIDRO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 20 2008, 04:21 PM~10216955
> *FUCKING STUPID SON'S OF BITCH'S CIDRO & BETO. :cheesy:[/size][/color]
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10216981
> *I GOT A GED GET ONE FOR CIDRO LOL :biggrin:
> *


HOOKT' ON FONICKS WURKED FUR ME...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Cidro, it took Gordo 24 hours for a come back and that's the best he came up with. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 20 2008, 08:02 PM~10218514
> *HOOKT' ON FONICKS WURKED FUR ME...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The funny thing about this is that Gordo doesn't realize this is mispelled. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 20 2008, 10:11 PM~10219236
> *The funny thing about this is that Gordo doesn't realize this is mispelled. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

FUCKING SSOB'S


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 20 2008, 10:11 PM~10219236
> *The funny thing about this is that Gordo doesn't realize this is mispelled. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN WE BOTH GO TO THE HOSPITAL YOU CAUSE YOUR IN PAIN AND ME IS CAUSE MY FOOT GONNA BE STUCK IN YOUR ASS AND I'M GONNA WANT MY SIZE 13 SHOE BACK BETO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 21 2008, 06:37 PM~10225529
> *THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN WE BOTH GO TO THE HOSPITAL YOU CAUSE YOUR IN PAIN AND ME IS CAUSE MY FOOT GONNA BE STUCK IN YOUR ASS AND I'M GONNA WANT MY SIZE 13 SHOE BACK BETO  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 21 2008, 06:37 PM~10225529
> *THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN WE BOTH GO TO THE HOSPITAL YOU CAUSE YOUR IN PAIN AND ME IS CAUSE MY FOOT GONNA BE STUCK IN YOUR ASS AND I'M GONNA WANT MY SIZE 13 SHOE BACK BETO  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


OK guys play nice :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2008, 04:51 PM~10217206
> *hno:  hno:
> *


WHAT IT DO BIGG HOMIE SHIT AROUND THE CORNER BOTH SHOWS ARE ALMOST HERE :0 :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES THERE


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Mar 21 2008, 06:37 PM~10225529
> *THE FUNNY THING IS WHEN WE BOTH GO TO THE HOSPITAL YOU CAUSE YOUR IN PAIN AND ME IS CAUSE MY FOOT GONNA BE STUCK IN YOUR ASS AND I'M GONNA WANT MY SIZE 13 SHOE BACK BETO  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Once again not using periods, tonto. Hey Gordo, can you tell me what GED spells? If you need help I know where they help people like you, at BARC ( Bakersfield Association for Retarded Citizens ). I called earlier and they said because they already have a file on you all you have to do is show up and they'll move you to the front of the line. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 22 2008, 12:30 AM~10227570
> *Once again not using periods, tonto. Hey Gordo, can you tell me what GED spells? If you need help I know where they help people like you, at BARC ( Bakersfield Association for Retarded Citizens ). I called earlier and they said because they already have a file on you all you have to do is show up and they'll move you to the front of the line. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 22 2008, 12:26 AM~10227558
> *WHAT IT DO BIGG HOMIE SHIT AROUND THE CORNER BOTH SHOWS ARE ALMOST HERE  :0  :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES THERE
> *


*i will see you at both,*,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER FELLAS :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 23 2008, 10:47 AM~10234869
> * HAPPY EASTER FELLAS :biggrin: TTMFT
> *


SAME TO YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

was that any of you guys fighting at beach park


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

was that any of you guys fighting at beach park


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10237227
> *was that any of you guys fighting at beach park
> *


 :wave: i whooped ass :0


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

looked like it was going to be a riot lol seen people running around i was the 51 teal green 4 door park down the way


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

looked like it was going to be a riot lol seen people running around i was the 51 teal green 4 door park down the way


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 23 2008, 07:08 PM~10237573
> *looked like it was going to be a riot lol seen people running around i was the 51 teal green 4 door  park down the way
> *


*shit i missed out...i never made it there  *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

anyone get pics or video from today?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

just curiouse if any of yall bakers riders know if "661 customs or hydraulic connection" still excist or is still around?? if so could yall let me know thanks


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10237227
> *was that any of you guys fighting at beach park
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Mar 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10238952
> *just curiouse if any of yall bakers riders know if "661 customs or hydraulic connection" still excist or is still around?? if so could yall let me know thanks
> *


661 Customs is still around


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2008, 02:36 AM~10227860
> *i will see you at both,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 23 2008, 09:57 PM~10239031
> *661 Customs is still around
> *


do you go there often or know if its still the same number there?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Mar 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10239263
> *do you go there often or know if its still the same number there?
> *


it should be


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

bump^


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2008, 05:27 PM~10244882
> *bump^
> *


anybody got pics of blue mazda hopper so these fools can see 1 of what they gotta go agianst at ur picnic!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10246097
> *anybody got pics of blue mazda hopper so these fools can see 1 of what they gotta go agianst at ur picnic!
> *


RIDERZ R YOU HOMIES STILL COMING OUT TO ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10246097
> *anybody got pics of blue mazda hopper so these fools can see 1 of what they gotta go agianst at ur picnic!
> *


RIDERZ R YOU HOMIES STILL COMING OUT TO ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10247656
> *RIDERZ R YOU HOMIES STILL COMING OUT TO ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD
> *


 :0 :0 wut up homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10247743
> *:0  :0 wut up homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO USO AQUI NO MAS LAY IT LOWING IT :biggrin: HOW WAS YOUR EASTER FAM


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10247889
> *WHAT IT DO USO AQUI NO MAS LAY IT LOWING IT :biggrin: HOW WAS YOUR EASTER FAM
> *


It was exellent :biggrin: :biggrin: and yours? :wow:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10246097
> *anybody got pics of blue mazda hopper so these fools can see 1 of what they gotta go agianst at ur picnic!
> *


Dont trip Ben. I got it. I will post up tomorrow. Anit no single gonna beat that truck


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH IF ANY OF YOU WANT TO SUPPORT US IT IS GOING TO BE AT 2201 white lane Bakersfield CA ACROSS FROM WALMART ON SAT.29 FROM 8:00 AM TILL ???? YOU ALL KNOW WHERE THAT IS (LOL) SEE YOU THERE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*^^^*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*BIG SHOD* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 28 2008, 05:09 PM~10279327
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro... u ready for them shows..?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10247656
> *RIDERZ R YOU HOMIES STILL COMING OUT TO ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD
> *


most likely


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Mar 25 2008, 07:34 AM~10249575
> *Dont trip Ben. I got it. I will post up tomorrow. Anit no single gonna beat that truck
> *


hahaha u know! post it up homie!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 28 2008, 09:44 AM~10276307
> *wut up *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 31 2008, 05:16 AM~10295567
> *most likely
> *


cool cool  see you all soon homies


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 31 2008, 10:09 PM~10303817
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 31 2008, 08:19 AM~10296255
> *cool cool   see you all soon homies
> *


simon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10320812
> *simon
> *


 :wave: sup *dogg*


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

whats up gordo you going to the show sat


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave: TTMFT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

WELL WELL YOU CAN BET RYDERS WILL BE THERE MY LINCOLN GOTS SOME BUSINESS TO TAKE CARE OF WITH MONSTER WINK AND HIS HOMIE JESSIE SO I CAN'T WAIT.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10322933
> *WELL WELL YOU CAN BET RYDERZ WILL BE THERE MY LINCOLN GOTS SOME BUSINESS TO TAKE CARE OF WITH MONSTER WINK AND HIS HOMIE JESSIE SO I CAN'T WAIT.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

OPPS I'M NEW TO THIS SHIT AND I DOUBLE POSTED IT LOL.......


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

OPPS I'M NEW TO THIS SHIT AND I DOUBLE POSTED IT LOL.......


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

OPPS I'M NEW TO THIS SHIT AND I DOUBLE POSTED IT LOL.......


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

AND I x3 THAT FUCK I'M A IDIOT :buttkick:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 2 2008, 11:58 PM~10323099
> *AND I x3 THAT FUCK I'M A IDIOT :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
what up *ryderz* we'll have a good spot waiting for you guys..!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE, HELL YEAH I HOPE SO CUZ IT SUCK'S LOOKING FOR PARKING THERE AND TRY TO MAKE IT A GOOD SPOT HOMIE SO RYDERZ CAN PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND DO THE DAM THING FOR BAKERS........


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

you know how we do it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YUP YUP :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2008, 08:41 PM~10321324
> *:wave: sup dogg
> *


WHAT'S UP PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Apr 2 2008, 09:05 PM~10321615
> *whats up gordo you going to the show sat
> *


SIMON PERRO


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 3 2008, 10:19 PM~10331101
> *SIMON PERRO
> *


is david gonna bring the 64 ?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 4 2008, 05:00 AM~10332342
> *is david gonna bring the 64 ?
> *


nah its in the works....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 4 2008, 07:48 AM~10332895
> *nah its in the works....
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 4 2008, 08:18 AM~10333138
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 4 2008, 07:48 AM~10332895
> *nah its in the works....
> *


tell him i said hop it or junk it! lol jk tell him i said if he needs anything were here to help a fellow lowrider out!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

hell yeah.....good looking out homie... its getting a full frame swap... but we do need to bust that bitch back out... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 5 2008, 12:47 AM~10340424
> *
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We've spoken to different company's who want to take part in the picnic by sponsoring. Look's like it's going to be bigger than last year.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH HOMIE AND GIVE SOME CASH OUT FOR THE HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 7 2008, 08:54 PM~10360466
> *We've spoken to different company's who want to take part in the picnic by sponsoring. Look's like it's going to be bigger than last year.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

AutoObsession.com is putting up a gift card so that we can give it away at the picnic, they specialize in classic car parts.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 A ROBERT WHAT GOOD DOES THAT DO DO ME I DONT HAVE A CLASSIC :0 :0 :0 LOL I PROBLY WONT WIN ANYWAYS


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 8 2008, 09:44 PM~10369287
> *:0  :0  :0 A ROBERT WHAT GOOD DOES THAT DO DO ME I DONT HAVE A CLASSIC  :0  :0  :0  LOL I PROBLY WONT WIN ANYWAYS
> *


Hey vato, you are a classic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 8 2008, 09:44 PM~10369287
> *:0  :0  :0 A ROBERT WHAT GOOD DOES THAT DO DO ME I DONT HAVE A CLASSIC  :0  :0  :0  LOL I PROBLY WONT WIN ANYWAYS
> *


IF YOU WIN IT SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey ask dave to hit me up I got some hook ups


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 9 2008, 09:46 PM~10378623
> *hey ask dave to hit me up I got some hook ups
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP FELLAS TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Last year we bought 200lbs of meat and gave it away along with rice, beans and a drink. We also had a DJ and two bounce houses for the kids......we also gave awards out, plus we gave everyone who had a car a raffle ticket for prizes. ALL FOR FREE, NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This year we're going to try and top it by giving away 250lbs of deep pit and more awards, plus better prizes. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 POCOS PERO LOCOS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 10 2008, 11:18 PM~10388164
> *Last year we bought 200lbs of meat and gave it away along with rice, beans and a drink. We also had a DJ and two bounce houses for the kids......we also gave awards out, plus we gave everyone who had a car a raffle ticket for prizes. ALL FOR FREE, NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This year we're going to try and top it by giving away 250lbs of deep pit and more awards, plus better prizes. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  POCOS PERO LOCOS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 10 2008, 11:18 PM~10388164
> *Last year we bought 200lbs of meat and gave it away along with rice, beans and a drink. We also had a DJ and two bounce houses for the kids......we also gave awards out, plus we gave everyone who had a car a raffle ticket for prizes. ALL FOR FREE, NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This year we're going to try and top it by giving away 250lbs of deep pit and more awards, plus better prizes. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  POCOS PERO LOCOS
> *


 :worship: HELL YEAH LATIN WORLD PUT IT DOWN LAST YEAR I KNOW THIS YEAR WELL BE BETTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 11 2008, 07:30 AM~10389492
> *:worship: HELL YEAH LATIN WORLD PUT IT DOWN LAST YEAR I KNOW THIS YEAR WELL BE BETTER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


u just wanna eat phattass!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 11 2008, 10:18 AM~10390656
> *u just wanna eat phattass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
true true... but free food always tastes better... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
like i always say... if aint free, it aint for me..!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 10 2008, 09:48 PM~10387575
> * SUP FELLAS TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


wat up homie


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 11 2008, 10:28 AM~10390741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> true true... but free food always tastes better... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> like i always say... if aint free, it aint for me..!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah lil vato x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2008, 06:45 AM~10389251
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man, I wish I knew someone who could bring some Cheladas again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10086709
> *Calling out all cars and clubs!no ones safe from ryderz cc,also calling out alex from group bks!.....................................
> *


now now ben its ok i still love u GROUPE GROUPE GROUPE !!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angel: :angel:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

A BIG SHOD NO CRUS'N BY IN NO GOLF CART LOLOL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Apr 11 2008, 07:54 PM~10395085
> *now now ben its ok i still love u GROUPE GROUPE GROUPE !!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


shut up lagger! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 11 2008, 10:28 AM~10390741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> true true... but free food always tastes better... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> like i always say... if aint free, it aint for me..!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


then i guess ur buying the corona! :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Bros'

We are planning to make the trip to the Big "B" Town for your picnic. We hope we can make it there to stay the whole weekend. Keep you guys informed.

Much Thanks for the invite.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10396080
> *Hey Bros'
> 
> We are planning to make the trip to the Big "B" Town for your picnic. We hope we can make it there to stay the whole weekend. Keep you guys informed.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 11 2008, 07:19 PM~10394812
> *Man, I wish I knew someone who could bring some Cheladas again. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fo show *****!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Apr 11 2008, 07:56 PM~10395111
> *A BIG SHOD NO CRUS'N BY IN NO GOLF CART LOLOL
> *


fuck that dog!!!!!

unless there is an *open bar*,,right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 10 2008, 11:18 PM~10388164
> *Last year we bought 200lbs of meat and gave it away along with rice, beans and a drink. We also had a DJ and two bounce houses for the kids......we also gave awards out, plus we gave everyone who had a car a raffle ticket for prizes. ALL FOR FREE, NO CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This year we're going to try and top it by giving away 250lbs of deep pit and more awards, plus better prizes. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  POCOS PERO LOCOS
> *


Really hope to make it this year looks to be off the hook !!!!see you guys there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

HELL YEAH IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10396080
> *Hey Bros'
> 
> We are planning to make the trip to the Big "B" Town for your picnic. We hope we can make it there to stay the whole weekend. Keep you guys informed.
> ...


SEE U HERE BRO.. LET US KNOW IF U NEED DIRECTIONS OR ANYTHING...! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 11 2008, 08:03 PM~10395168
> *then i guess ur buying the corona! :biggrin:
> *


HMMM..... I DONT KNOW ABOUT CORONAS BUT U KNOW THERE WILL BE A SHITLOAD OF BUDLIGHT AND BUDWIESER......... BUT WE'LL SEE WHATS UP..!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 12 2008, 05:05 PM~10400342
> *HMMM..... I DONT KNOW ABOUT CORONAS BUT U KNOW THERE WILL BE A SHITLOAD OF BUDLIGHT AND BUDWIESER......... BUT WE'LL SEE WHATS UP..!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you say budwieser lil vato :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE BIG HOMIE HUGO FROM MORE BOUNCE IN PARAMOUNT,CA FOR HIS SUPPORT AND SPONCERSHIP TO THE PICNIC GOOD LOOKING OUT PERRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 12 2008, 10:02 PM~10402252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 11 2008, 10:18 AM~10390656
> *u just wanna eat phattass!
> *



DONT HATE CUZ I'LL BE GRUBBING AND YOU WILL HAVE TO GO HOME CUZ YOUR GIRL WHATS YOU 2 BUT THATS OK I'LL GET U A PLATE TO TAKE HOME


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 13 2008, 05:24 PM~10407057
> *DONT HATE CUZ I'LL BE GRUBBING AND YOU WILL HAVE TO GO HOME CUZ YOUR GIRL WHATS YOU 2 BUT THATS OK I'LL GET U A PLATE TO TAKE HOME
> *


 :nono: 
*food stays there*
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 12 2008, 10:02 PM~10402252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hugo from More Bounce Hydraulics has donated 4 pre-cut chrome coils plus 2 grey 5 ton coils that will be raffled off at the picnic. Any one who brings a car will be given a ticket for FREE, that's right, I said FREEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2008, 06:15 PM~10407462
> *:nono:
> food stays there
> :biggrin:
> *


SORRY THEN BEN I GUESS YOUR GOING HOME EARLY AND HUNGRY CUZ THE FOOD STAYS THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10409466
> *SORRY THEN BEN I GUESS YOUR GOING HOME EARLY AND HUNGRY CUZ THE FOOD STAYS THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ima bring you a bag of chipppps!!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

There will also be other give aways.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Need directions and times


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10413725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noon[/b] but i strongly advise people to get there early (i have a feeling it will get packed) hopefully these directions are helpful... let me know if u need additional directions or info...... 
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...84&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 13 2008, 10:43 PM~10409608
> *ima bring you a bag of chipppps!!!!
> *


DONT FORGET THE DIP BEN CUZ WHEN RYDERZ SHOW'S UP THE COMPETITION WILL NEED THOSES CHIPPPPPS TO GO WITH THE DIP....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2008, 06:15 PM~10407462
> *:nono:
> food stays there
> :biggrin:
> *


U know how MEXICANS are......U invite one to dinner and u end up feeding the whole family. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10418552
> *DONT FORGET THE DIP BEN CUZ WHEN RYDERZ SHOW'S UP THE COMPETITION WILL NEED THOSES CHIPPPPPS TO GO WITH THE DIP....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up big dog?


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10418563
> *U know how MEXICANS are......U invite one to dinner and u end up feeding the whole family. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL AND THEY ALWAYS TAKE A PLATE HOME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10418586
> *wat up big dog?
> *


WHATS GOING ON HOMIE..


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 14 2008, 10:19 PM~10418623
> *WHATS GOING ON HOMIE..
> *


Just chillin, getting ready for the picnic.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2008, 10:27 PM~10418679
> *Just chillin, getting ready for the picnic.
> *


HELL YEAH DOG IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO ME A GOOD ONE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 14 2008, 10:34 PM~10418739
> *HELL YEAH DOG IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO ME A GOOD ONE... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so don't eat for a couple of days so u could get your eat on at da picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2008, 10:48 PM~10396335
> *fuck that dog!!!!!
> 
> unless there is an open bar,,right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



true that we can bring a open bar lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

LOCATION- BEACH PARK, *BAKERSFIELD, CA*
*IF U NEED DIRECTIONS CLICK THE LINK BELOW*
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...84&z=16&iwloc=A
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10418552
> *DONT FORGET THE DIP BEN CUZ WHEN RYDERZ SHOW'S UP THE COMPETITION WILL NEED THOSES CHIPPPPPS TO GO WITH THE DIP....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

what's up homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*WUTS UP LATIN WORLD!!!!!!

  *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2008, 06:22 PM~10424110
> *WUTS UP LATIN WORLD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 15 2008, 09:30 AM~10420831
> *LOCATION- BEACH PARK, BAKERSFIELD, CA
> IF U NEED DIRECTIONS CLICK THE LINK BELOW
> http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...84&z=16&iwloc=A
> ...


TTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 14 2008, 10:51 PM~10418868
> *so don't eat for a couple of days so u could get your eat on at da picnic. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: DOG MY BODY WILL GO IN TO SHOCK IF I DONT EAT FOR A COULPE OF DAYS SO I'LL MAKE IT A COULPE OF HOURS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10426436
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  DOG MY BODY WILL GO IN TO SHOCK IF I DONT EAT FOR A COULPE OF DAYS SO I'LL MAKE IT A COULPE OF HOURS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2008, 05:22 PM~10424110
> *WUTS UP LATIN WORLD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG SHOD :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10426436
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  DOG MY BODY WILL GO IN TO SHOCK IF I DONT EAT FOR A COULPE OF DAYS SO I'LL MAKE IT A COULPE OF HOURS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 16 2008, 04:33 PM~10432116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/3941/gameovertruckuz2.png


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

painter was laggin so i got it back just need batteries and a corona and im good!lol i hope to make it to the picnic but well see!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 16 2008, 04:54 PM~10432266
> *http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/3941/gameovertruckuz2.png
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

The Caprice and El Camino will be there to swing. What up to all the homies out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few weeks away............it was cool seeing the Latin World family in San Bernardino......


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10434861
> *The Caprice and El Camino will be there to swing. What up to all the homies out there. :thumbsup:
> *


JESS YOU KNOW THE LINCOLN WELL BE THERE TO HOMIE TOO.......


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 AM~10436286
> *JESS YOU KNOW THE LINCOLN WELL BE THERE TO HOMIE TOO.......
> *


 :0


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Apr 17 2008, 12:23 AM~10436286
> *JESS YOU KNOW THE LINCOLN WELL BE THERE TO HOMIE TOO.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We as a club have been discussing having some type of competetion amongst the clubs and give away some rewards. If you have any suggestions let us know.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 11:37 PM~10436087
> *just a few weeks away............it was cool seeing the Latin World family in San Bernardino......
> *


SIMON TORO GOOD SEEING YOU TOO CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 17 2008, 10:03 PM~10442963
> *SIMON TORO GOOD SEEING YOU TOO CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


almost time for some cold ones......I'll be there saturday night bro....pm me your number......I'll probably be staying at Lito's house...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10443616
> *almost time for some cold ones......I'll be there saturday night bro....pm  me your number......I'll probably be staying at Lito's house...
> *


Tell Lito to have dinner ready for all of us.......Toro, better bring your pj's because Lito sleep walks and might end up next to you....At least that's what I heard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10443616
> *almost time for some cold ones......I'll be there saturday night bro....pm  me your number......I'll probably be staying at Lito's house...
> *


I got you homie will be drinking those cold one's all day get here early on Saturday a Toro dont forget to bring the new issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 17 2008, 11:35 PM~10444196
> *I got you homie will be drinking those cold one's all day get here early on Saturday a Toro dont forget to bring the new issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 18 2008, 06:35 AM~10445212
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2008, 08:09 AM~10452776
> *x3 :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 11:21 PM~10443616
> *almost time for some cold ones......I'll be there saturday night bro....pm  me your number......I'll probably be staying at Lito's house...
> *


SUP TORO SEE YOU SAT MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE FAM WELL GET YOU STARTED :biggrin: uffin: PASS IT :roflmao:ROLLERZ ONLY FAM ARE COMING DOWN TO ORANGE COVE FROM DOWN SOUTH CENTRAL AND UP NORTH


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]
nice cars hope to see them there :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

i*ts almost time.... u guys better get those rides out and get those batteries charged up..* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 21 2008, 12:56 AM~10464761
> *cant wait
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 21 2008, 08:05 PM~10470654
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 21 2008, 04:49 PM~10468960
> *its almost time.... u guys better get those rides out and get those batteries charged up..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10470947
> *:dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10470947
> *:dunno:
> *


Got your attention :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

going to be a busy weekend :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 21 2008, 10:29 PM~10472315
> *Got your attention  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

It be cool if some of the rides if Latin World would come to Dallas!!!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10476987
> *It be cool if some of the rides if Latin World would come to Dallas!!!
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL HOMIE BUT DALLAS IS PRETTY FAR LIKE A TWO DAY ROAD TRIP NEVER KNOW


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2008, 06:59 AM~10473750
> *:banghead:
> *


Bigshod needs a hug. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

just *10* days away :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*let me know if anyone needs info or directions* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*NO*</span> shod you cannot get in the bounce houses... so dont even ask :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 24 2008, 01:21 PM~10494378
> *NO</span> shod you cannot get in the bounce so dont even ask*[/i][/u][/size] :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


:cheesy: :cheesy: DONT WORRY SHOD I GOT EXTRA PASSES FOR THE FERRIS WHEEL LOL GOT THE HOOK UP  :roflmao: :roflmao:
IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats the best time to show up ?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 24 2008, 01:21 PM~10494378
> *HEY MAN,,,LAST TIME IT WASN'T MY FAULT IT HAD A BLOW OUT, THAT LITTLE CHEESY AIR PUMP JUST CANT KEEP UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10482092
> *Bigshod needs a hug. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* :0 OK*


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2008, 05:04 PM~10495863
> *Whats the best time to show up ?
> *


EARLY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10496565
> *EARLY
> *


X2


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2008, 05:04 PM~10495863
> *Whats the best time to show up ?
> *


the earlier the better, parking wise atleast.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 24 2008, 05:16 PM~10495947
> *HEY MAN,,,LAST TIME IT WASN'T MY FAULT IT HAD A BLOW OUT, THAT LITTLE CHEESY AIR PUMP JUST CANT KEEP UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 24 2008, 05:16 PM~10495947
> *HEY MAN,,,LAST TIME IT WASN'T MY FAULT IT HAD A BLOW OUT, THAT LITTLE CHEESY AIR PUMP JUST CANT KEEP UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Shod, I'm confused.......were you in the bounce house or were you the bounce house? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10496565
> *EARLY
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 24 2008, 02:21 PM~10494378
> *NO</span> shod you cannot get in the bounce houses... so dont even ask :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


does that mean I can't get in either???? :biggrin: :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 24 2008, 10:45 PM~10498957
> *does that mean I can't get in either????  :biggrin:  :0
> *


s*ure you can get in toro.... but remember, you break it, you bought it.......* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 25 2008, 01:44 AM~10499951
> *sure you can get in toro.... but remember, you break it, you bought it....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 24 2008, 09:35 PM~10498263
> *Hey Shod, I'm confused.......were you in the bounce house or were you the bounce house? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

The raffel car will be there also, last chance before the show! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10502290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Almost here


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 21 2008, 04:49 PM~10468960
> *its almost time.... u guys better get those rides out and get those batteries charged up..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we ready right now :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 25 2008, 03:34 PM~10503192
> *we ready right now  :biggrin:
> *


are you guys coming up????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10503237
> *are you guys coming up????
> *


yes sir homie i will be there with a few of my members and also will be in fresno lg show next month


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10503245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10502290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: got to get a ticket feeln lucky :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10503245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10503240
> *yes sir homie i will be there with a few of my members and also will be in fresno lg show next month
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*8* days


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2008, 09:18 AM~10508559
> *8 days
> *


 :werd:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 26 2008, 10:08 AM~10508773
> *:werd:
> *


*shod i just hit up the bounce house guy and he said it isnt possible to have a bounce house reinforced..... sorry i tried.... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2008, 11:20 AM~10509063
> *shod i just hit up the bounce house guy and he said it isnt possible to have a bounce house reinforced..... sorry i tried.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2008, 11:20 AM~10509063
> *shod i just hit up the bounce house guy and he said it isnt possible to have a bounce house reinforced..... sorry i tried.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Try Harder* :angry:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

7 MORE DAYS...AND COUNTING... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 27 2008, 09:45 AM~10513797
> *7 MORE DAYS...AND COUNTING... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 27 2008, 09:45 AM~10513797
> *7 MORE DAYS...AND COUNTING... :biggrin:
> *


I've been telling everyone I know about the 64 you guys are raffling off.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10514002
> *I've been telling everyone I know about the 64 you guys are raffling off.
> *


 :biggrin: 
COOL...64 WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE IN BAKERS....


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 27 2008, 10:29 AM~10514023
> *:biggrin:
> COOL...64 WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE IN BAKERS....
> *


Cool!!! :thumbsup: Orange Cove Sat. Bakers on Sun. busy weekend :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 27 2008, 06:03 PM~10516238
> *Cool!!! :thumbsup: Orange Cove Sat. Bakers on Sun. busy weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YEEEEEEEES SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIR


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:nicoderm: 
*SUP*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 11:02 PM~10518893
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YEEEEEEEES SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIR
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 28 2008, 12:02 AM~10518893
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YEEEEEEEES SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIR
> *


all the fun starts friday night.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2008, 07:39 AM~10519923
> *
> all the fun starts friday night.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:OOOOOOOOOH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

6 days :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES 818 WILL BE THEIR


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 13 2008, 02:17 AM~10157556
> *12pm - 5 pm:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 28 2008, 03:22 PM~10524099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*see u guys all here*</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>show up early and get a good spot, I have a feeling its gonna get packed..**.* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10525752
> *see u guys all here</span>  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>show up early and get a good spot, I have a feeling its gonna get packed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We Both know its going to be a packed house that day

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2008, 06:22 PM~10525821
> *We  Both know its going to be a packed house that day
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*it's gonna be a packed bouncehouse if you get in it shod......* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10525752
> *see u guys all here</span>  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>show up early and get a good spot, I have a feeling its gonna get packed... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wuts a good time 2 get a good spot we taking a few cars and wanna make sure we cool and also any trailor parking ? cant wait


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 06:43 PM~10525994
> *it's gonna be a packed bouncehouse if you get in it shod...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

hno: hno: I cant wait


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*IS LATIN WORLD GOING TO ORANGE COVE ON SAT.???????*


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

this sat? I havent heard anything. I think were all still getting are rides ready for are picnic.....


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 28 2008, 07:35 PM~10526649
> *wuts a good time 2 get a good spot we taking a few cars and wanna make sure we cool and also any trailor parking ? cant wait
> *


but there is a parking lot across the street... 
food will be ready around 11  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm gonna drink then eat then drink then :barf: :barf: then repeat :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10527450
> *<span style='color:blue'>too much work to be done here.... myself , robert , and a couple other members are gonna be busy preparing the meat.... but we'll see.... ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 28 2008, 08:48 PM~10527573
> *I'm gonna drink then eat then drink then  :barf:  :barf:  then repeat :biggrin:
> *


*and we all know u can eat.......!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10527613
> *too much work to be done here.... myself , robert , and a couple other members are gonna be busy preparing the meat.... but we'll see.... ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 07:50 PM~10527613
> *too much work to be done here.... myself , robert , and a couple other members are gonna be busy preparing the meat.... but we'll see.... ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



trust me these guys are good with meat :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10527648
> *:nicoderm:
> *


*I want to go check it out though.. but i dont think its gonna be possible.... are you going shod..?*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Apr 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10527665
> *trust me these guys are good with meat :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


*OK you can come too lito.... aka gerardo (and not the latin singing sensation)* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10527682
> *I want to go check it out though.. but i dont think its gonna be possible.... are you going shod..?
> *


my truck got burnd to the ground, but i will be there with my mazaroti :0 aka taxi :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10527804
> *my truck got burnd to the ground, but i will be there with my mazaroti :0 aka taxi :uh:
> *


*deeeeeezamn... really..?*


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

SUP PI 4 SHORT ILL BE THERE DAWG SAVE ME A PEEEEEESTO


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Apr 28 2008, 09:58 PM~10528369
> *SUP PI 4 SHORT  ILL BE THERE DAWG SAVE ME A PEEEEEESTO
> *


u know how we do it.......!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll see if my truck can fit ,is it going to get moved cuse its not. A low low


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10525024
> *GOODTIMES 818 WILL BE THEIR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Peeps coming out of town need to get here early to get a spot....I would say no later than 9:00 am....the sooner the better. We will be out there by 8:00 am or sooner. Any one that has any questions can pm me and I'll give them my number or pm pi4short. This seems to be snowballing into a big picnic and we (LatinWorld) will do what we can to help those who need it.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10527739
> *OK you can come too lito.... aka gerardo (and not the latin singing sensation) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RICO SUAVE :biggrin: RICO SUAVE :biggrin: OH MY BAD PERRO NOT THAT GERARDO :cheesy:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

CIDRO WHAT UP LITTLE VATO


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 28 2008, 11:20 PM~10529037
> *CIDRO WHAT UP LITTLE VATO
> *


*what it do muffugga....*. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10527544
> *but there is a parking lot across the street...
> food will be ready around 11  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10528501
> *I'll see if my truck can fit ,is it going to get moved cuse its not. A low low
> *


if its not a low low what do u call it a high high.... lol :biggrin: :biggrin: 
dont even trip scoob, just show up this year...!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 28 2008, 11:37 PM~10528746
> *Peeps coming out of town need to get here early to get a spot....I would say no later than 9:00 am....the sooner the better. We will be out there by 8:00 am or sooner. Any one that has any questions can pm me and I'll give them my number or pm pi4short. This seems to be snowballing into a big picnic and we (LatinWorld) will do what we can to help those who need it.
> *


I'll be rolling in with you guys homie.....I'll be there saturday night...so what's cracking the night before???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 29 2008, 09:18 AM~10530326
> *if its not a low low what do u call it a high high.... lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> dont even trip scoob, just show up this year...!
> *


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit...you can probably park a car under his dually...hehehehe


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL BE THERE 4 SURE. O.G.RIDER STYLE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10530638
> *ILL BE THERE 4 SURE. O.G.RIDER STYLE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10528501
> *I'll see if my truck can fit ,is it going to get moved cuse its not. A low low
> *


hey Scooby you guys going to Orange Cove on Saturday?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10530638
> *ILL BE THERE 4 SURE. O.G.RIDER STYLE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

5 days


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10531684
> *5 days
> *


*5 days homies....!!! *


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10530638
> *ILL BE THERE 4 SURE. O.G.RIDER STYLE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO.
> *


TONY YOUR ALWAYS INVITED HOMIE COME ON DOWN AND HAVE SOME COLD ONE'S LATIN WORLD STYLE :biggrin: OH YEAH DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERA :cheesy:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 08:20 AM~10530336
> *I'll be rolling in with you guys homie.....I'll be there saturday night...so what's cracking the night before???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


CALL IT HOMIE WATCH THE FIGHT AT LITO'S LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: AND DRINK SOME BEERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 29 2008, 06:52 PM~10534762
> *CALL IT HOMIE WATCH THE FIGHT AT LITO'S LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND DRINK SOME BEERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to meeeeeeeeee......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 29 2008, 11:12 AM~10531710
> *5 days homies....!!!
> *


CAR READY THIS WILL BE GOOD TIMES 1ST STOP IN BAKERSFIELD


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 05:56 PM~10534803
> *CAR READY THIS WILL BE GOOD TIMES 1ST STOP IN BAKERSFIELD
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 06:56 PM~10534803
> *CAR READY THIS WILL BE GOOD TIMES 1ST STOP IN BAKERSFIELD
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 06:56 PM~10534803
> *CAR READY THIS WILL BE GOOD TIMES 1ST STOP IN BAKERSFIELD
> *


  YES WERE READY


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 08:20 AM~10530336
> *I'll be rolling in with you guys homie.....I'll be there saturday night...so what's cracking the night before???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


What happens in Bakersfield stays in Bakersfield :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:.......so what ever your down for.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 08:20 AM~10530336
> *I'll be rolling in with you guys homie.....I'll be there saturday night...so what's cracking the night before???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


What happens in Bakersfield stays in Bakersfield :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:.......so what ever your down for.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 29 2008, 07:36 PM~10535785
> *What happens in Bakersfield stays in Bakersfield :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:.......so what ever your down for.
> *


sounds like fun :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

blvd hydraulics needs to bring there single truck so we can play! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 29 2008, 08:20 AM~10530336
> *I'll be rolling in with you guys homie.....I'll be there saturday night...so what's cracking the night before???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Like they say, what happens in Bakersfield, stays in Bakersfield :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: We're down for what ever.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 05:56 PM~10534803
> *CAR READY THIS WILL BE GOOD TIMES 1ST STOP IN BAKERSFIELD
> *


look for my perro chrysler 300 he got's all the beer :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10537803
> *look for my perro chrysler 300 he got's all the beer :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 29 2008, 08:36 PM~10535785
> *What happens in Bakersfield stays in Bakersfield :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:.......so what ever your down for.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

4 days :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

See you at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T for bad ass picnic


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 03:46 PM~10544227
> *T T T for bad ass picnic
> *


ARE YOU GUYS COMING THRU...?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 30 2008, 02:46 PM~10543531
> *See you at the park  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*you need those Z's homie!!!! :0 *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 30 2008, 04:00 PM~10544367
> *ARE YOU GUYS COMING THRU...?
> *


for sure homie Orange Cove show on Sat & Picnic on Sunday. C ya on Sunday


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 05:29 PM~10545126
> *for sure homie Orange Cove show on Sat & Picnic on Sunday. C ya on Sunday
> *


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 03:46 PM~10544227
> *T T T for bad ass picnic
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 05:29 PM~10545126
> *for sure homie Orange Cove show on Sat & Picnic on Sunday. C ya on Sunday
> *


SEE U FELLAS HERE....!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys at Lito's on Saturday night....


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10548632
> *see you guys at Lito's on Saturday night....
> *


*FA SHOOOOOOOOOO.....!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 05:29 PM~10545126
> *for sure homie Orange Cove show on Sat & Picnic on Sunday. C ya on Sunday
> *


see you all soon family 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiS6LdIxzm8


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

3 days :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2008, 04:44 PM~10544721
> *you need those Z's homie!!!! :0
> *


Not my car. My homeboy wanted me to post it up. I will be in a two door silver Caprice......wish I had my Z's already. When do you get yours???


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 1 2008, 11:18 AM~10551654
> *3 days  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 1 2008, 12:38 PM~10552301
> *Not my car. My homeboy wanted me to post it up. I will be in a two door silver Caprice......wish I had my Z's already. When do you get yours???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10548632
> *see you guys at Lito's on Saturday night....
> *


hell yeah Toro :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10548632
> *see you guys at Lito's on Saturday night....
> *


*i wanna go!!!!!!!!! :uh: *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10548632
> *see you guys at Lito's on Saturday night....
> *


*i wanna go!!!!!!!!! :uh: *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10548632
> *see you guys at Lito's on Saturday night....
> *


*i wanna go!!!!!!!!! :uh: *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 1 2008, 07:02 PM~10554701
> *hell yeah Toro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 





HEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SCCOOOOOOOBBBBYYYYYYY!!!!!!
















what's up bro...how you been???


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

im there 4 sure. early in the morning. LATE


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

send me the directions so can can find the place. 
thanks. i want to be there early


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2008, 08:18 PM~10555930
> *send me the directions so can can find the place.
> thanks. i want to be there early
> *


HERE YOU GO TONY....!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...84&z=16&iwloc=A
*SEE U ALL HERE...!!*


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 1 2008, 06:26 PM~10554887
> *i wanna go!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


Your more than welcome to come, but don't be expecting any bounce houses :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Apr 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10537803
> *look for my perro chrysler 300 he got's all the beer :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

tttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 1 2008, 10:06 PM~10557022
> *Your more than welcome to come, but don't be expecting any bounce houses :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

where is the map to the house????


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 1 2008, 05:00 PM~10554299
> *:dunno:
> *


How long have you been waiting??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2008, 07:40 PM~10555565
> *im there 4 sure. early in the morning. LATE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 days


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ITS PARTY TIME. THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT TURN OUT. 
TWO MORE DAYS AND ITS ON.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY....!*


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Who is judging? Anything for the hop's? Single pump/double??


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 2 2008, 01:33 PM~10561419
> *Who is judging? Anything for the hop's? Single pump/double??
> *


*YUP 18 TROPHYS TOTAL, ONLY FIRST PLACE SINGLE PUMP AND FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP GET TROPHYS...!! A SELECTED FEW FROM THE CLUB WILL BE JUDGING, WE ARE NOT ELIGABLE TO WIN ANYTHING...! 
*


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10561736
> *YUP 18 TROPHYS TOTAL, ONLY FIRST PLACE SINGLE PUMP AND FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP GET TROPHYS...!! A SELECTED FEW FROM THE CLUB WILL BE JUDGING, WE ARE NOT ELIGABLE TO WIN ANYTHING...!
> 
> *


what about trucks? you not gonna stick thoes with cars right?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10561736
> *YUP 18 TROPHYS TOTAL, ONLY FIRST PLACE SINGLE PUMP AND FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP GET TROPHYS...!! A SELECTED FEW FROM THE CLUB WILL BE JUDGING, WE ARE NOT ELIGABLE TO WIN ANYTHING...!
> 
> *


what about trucks? you not gonna stick thoes with cars right?


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10561736
> *YUP 18 TROPHYS TOTAL, ONLY FIRST PLACE SINGLE PUMP AND FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP GET TROPHYS...!! A SELECTED FEW FROM THE CLUB WILL BE JUDGING, WE ARE NOT ELIGABLE TO WIN ANYTHING...!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 2 2008, 06:57 AM~10558945
> *How long have you been waiting??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2008, 06:55 AM~10558934
> *:0
> 
> where is the map to the house????
> *


You got my number.....give me a call and I'll give you directions.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

did somebody say trucks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 2 2008, 06:59 PM~10563511
> *You got my number.....give me a call and I'll give you directions.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 2 2008, 06:59 PM~10563511
> *You got my number.....give me a call and I'll give you directions.
> *



IS THERE A PARTY AT UR HOUSE SUNDAY NIGHT. IF THERE IS IM THERE.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 more day   :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ALL RIGHT IM LEAVEING NOW. SEE YOU ALL THERE. LATE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 2 2008, 02:30 PM~10561761
> *what about trucks? you not gonna stick thoes with cars right?
> *


sup homie u gonna reply or what?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 3 2008, 08:05 AM~10565954
> *sup homie u gonna reply or what?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 3 2008, 08:05 AM~10565954
> *sup homie u gonna reply or what?
> *


single pump and double pump winner takes all one trophy for each... i had to go dig through the trophys, so its single pump first place and a double pump first place....


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2008, 12:48 AM~10565347
> *IS THERE A PARTY AT UR HOUSE SUNDAY NIGHT. IF THERE IS IM THERE.
> *


Party at Lito's house.....your invited :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2008, 02:20 PM~10567568
> *Party at Lito's house.....your invited :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 3 2008, 08:52 AM~10566131
> *single pump and double pump winner takes all one trophy for each... i had to go dig through the trophys, so its single pump first place and a double pump first place....
> *


cars vs trucks ?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 3 2008, 04:26 PM~10568011
> *cars vs trucks ?
> *


alot of people are gonna be mad at me! lol


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10568014
> *alot of people are gonna be mad at me! lol
> *


*then you have nothing to be worried about then huh..... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*did u guys go up north...?*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW...!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

tttt


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

FINISHING UP THE CLEAN UP ON THE CADDI SEE YOU GUYS MANANA  GOODTIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 3 2008, 10:02 PM~10569971
> *FINISHING UP THE CLEAN UP ON THE CADDI SEE YOU GUYS MANANA   GOODTIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


SEE U HERE BRO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just a few more hours.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM READY CANT EVEN SLEEP CAR LOADED


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a family emergency and will not be able to make the picnic this year....I had to come home from Orange Cove.....just got home after a 3 hour drive and being up all day at the show......


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Were on the way there. Just comming over the pass. see you soon.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 4 2008, 06:39 AM~10571101
> *Were on the way there. Just comming over the pass. see you soon.
> *


on my way!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*ITS 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 *

























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 4 2008, 07:42 AM~10571269
> *ITS 2day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

have a good time homies


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Were here having a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Latin World for the GREAT time. Excellent food good jams. Thanks Bakersfield you people are cool  The 67 won best in 60's.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

had a good time


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

curlys car from classic dreams


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

lawerances truck from classic dreams


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

joes convertable from classic dreams


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

sals car from classic dreams


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

gilberts car from classic dreams


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 4 2008, 04:55 PM~10573421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

gabriels car from classic dreams


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

dannys car from classic dreams


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 4 2008, 04:58 AM~10570963
> *I had a family emergency and will not be able to make the picnic this year....I had to come home from Orange Cove.....just got home after a 3 hour drive and being up all day at the show......
> *


hope everything is ok


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

tippys car from classic dreams


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams had a good time thanks latin world the food was good great turn out see you next year


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

gilberts car from classic dreams took best for the 40's


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF THE *CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.* 

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK *LATIN WORLD C.C.*
FOR A GREAT PICNIC AND A HELLA OF A GOODTIME

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 4 2008, 03:49 PM~10573141
> *Thanks Latin World for the GREAT time. Excellent food good jams. Thanks Bakersfield you people are cool   The 67 won best in 60's.
> *


GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPERIALS CC AND GOODTIMES CC FOR COMING DOWN GOOD MEETING YOU RAZA REAL COOL PEOPLE AND THE HOMIE TONY PARKER MR. OG RIDER AND ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP. TO THE LITTLE HOMIE ZANE THIS ONE FOR YOU BABY BOY R.I.P ONE LOVE TO HIS FAMILY.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@May 4 2008, 03:49 PM~10573141
> *Thanks Latin World for the GREAT time. Excellent food good jams. Thanks Bakersfield you people are cool   The 67 won best in 60's.
> *


SAME HERE BRO SEE YOU GUY'S IN JULY DRIVE SAFE :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We as Latin World would like to thank all who attended our picnic and hope you all had a good time. :thumbsup: It was good to see all the clubs that made it (Imperials, Carnales Unidos, Good Times, Ryderz Hydraulics, Aztec Image, Classic Dreams, Oldies, Groupe, Nokturnal, Sickness, Hoodlums, New Breed, if I forgot any one I apologize). We would also like to thank the O.G. Rider crew for coming out and supporting us, also thanks to all the solo riders who showed up.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Special thanks to Zane's father for giving us a plaque in honor of his son that was taken away way to early, that meant as much as anything else that we have ever received. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ZANE


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

And for those of you who were wondering what happened with BigShod and the bounce houses, he said an old war injury prevented him from enjoying what he loves most, so he sat next to the bounce house staring at everyone else with those sad puppy eyes :tears: :tears: . :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2008, 06:38 PM~10573902
> *Special thanks to Zane's father for giving us a plaque in honor of his son that was taken away way to early, that meant as much as anything else that we have ever received. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ZANE
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2008, 06:45 PM~10573947
> *And for those of you who were wondering what happened with BigShod and the bounce houses, he said an old war injury prevented him from enjoying what he loves most, so he sat next to the bounce house staring at everyone else with those sad puppy eyes :tears:  :tears: . :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I TOLD HIM WE FULLY WRAPPED IT COULD HANDEL ANYTHING AND HE STILL DIDN'T WANT TO GO IN :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10573852
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPERIALS CC AND GOODTIMES CC FOR COMING DOWN GOOD MEETING YOU RAZA REAL COOL PEOPLE AND THE HOMIE TONY PARKER MR. OG RIDER AND ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP. TO THE LITTLE HOMIE ZANE THIS ONE FOR YOU BABY BOY R.I.P ONE LOVE TO HIS FAMILY.
> *


ON MORE THING THE PLAQUE WAS VERY, VERY NICE THANK YOU ON BEHALF OF LATIN WORLD CC.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10573852
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPERIALS CC AND GOODTIMES CC FOR COMING DOWN GOOD MEETING YOU RAZA REAL COOL PEOPLE AND THE HOMIE TONY PARKER MR. OG RIDER AND ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP. TO THE LITTLE HOMIE ZANE THIS ONE FOR YOU BABY BOY R.I.P ONE LOVE TO HIS FAMILY.
> *




DAM THIS WAS THE BEST PICNIC EVER ALMOST. LOL. BUT IT WAS REAL COOL THERE TONS OF FOOD HUNDREDS OF CARS, THE PARK WAS PACK ALL DAY.
THE CAR HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK. 
FREE FOOD, FREE RAFFLE, FREE DRINKS ,, ALL CINCO DEMAYO DAY. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB AND ALL THE OTHER CLUBS 4 THERE SUPPORT AND BUYING ALL THEM DVD'S OFF US.
THAT WAS COOL, THIS WILL BE ON VOLUME 19 THIS MONTH. 
SEE YOU ALL AROUND SOON LATE.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2008, 06:45 PM~10573947
> *And for those of you who were wondering what happened with BigShod and the bounce houses, he said an old war injury prevented him from enjoying what he loves most, so he sat next to the bounce house staring at everyone else with those sad puppy eyes :tears:  :tears: . :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

AS WHAT MY COMRADS WERE SAYIN' THIS PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK, FOOD WAS AWESOME, THE WEATHER WAS PERFECT, THE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL..... ALOT OF HARD WORK GOES INTO BUILDING THESE CARS AND DAYS LIKE THIS MAKES EVERY BLOOD, SWEAT, AND TEAR WORTH IT...!! I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED OR FUNCTION, ALL THE MEMBERS OF GOODTIMES AND IMPERIALS IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF GUYS, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS MAKE IT HOME SAFE... WELL HOPEFULLY EVERYONE HAD AS MUCH FUN AS I DID.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WE ARE PLANNING ON HOLDING THIS EVENT AT A BIGGER VENUE NEXT YEAR TO ACOMIDATE ALL THE RIDES
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR.....!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT THE ALL MY LATIN WORLD BROTHERS AND SISTERS, WITHOUT ALL OF THEM THIS EVENT WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN POSSIBLE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2008, 07:54 PM~10574548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

alright let blow up the spot her with some pics 1 got 155 ready to go...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big thanks to Carnales Unidos :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2008, 08:11 PM~10574712
> *alright let blow up the spot her with some pics 1 got 155 ready to go...
> *


What up big dog...............hows the trophy for best 80"s?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

these wer all taken by my son today he had a great time out there as did i thanks latin world i never left the park after arriving early in morn..and was all taken care of thanks to latin world food,drinks,entertainment provided by hoppers and switch happy people of course :biggrin: great time thanks again i'll pay you in pics..lol.. :biggri


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this topic is blowin up whats up layitlow homies...hopefully my son took pic of your ride...i know he definately took one of mine :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2008, 09:13 PM~10574751
> *What up big dog...............hows the trophy for best 80"s?
> *


its nice and safe here in my room..thanks :biggrin: 
i had a great time ..gracias again


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*POST MORE PICS ANY HOPPING PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

no hop pics got video but not digital sorry like i said my son had camera and is hard for a kid to catch a car in air...he tried..


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*MUCH PROPS TO CHUCH EDDIE AND TROUBLE FOR REPRESENTING GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS IN BAKERSFIELD*


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

more to come


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2008, 07:53 PM~10574535
> *AS WHAT MY COMRADS WERE SAYIN' THIS PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK, FOOD WAS AWESOME, THE WEATHER WAS PERFECT, THE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL.....  ALOT OF HARD WORK GOES INTO BUILDING THESE CARS AND DAYS LIKE THIS MAKES EVERY BLOOD, SWEAT, AND TEAR WORTH IT...!! I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED OR FUNCTION, ALL THE MEMBERS OF GOODTIMES AND IMPERIALS IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF GUYS, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS MAKE IT HOME SAFE...  WELL HOPEFULLY EVERYONE HAD AS MUCH FUN AS I DID.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WE ARE PLANNING ON HOLDING THIS EVENT AT A BIGGER VENUE NEXT YEAR TO ACOMIDATE ALL THE RIDES
> ...


on behalf of all of us at "goodtimes cc" w0ould like to thank all of you latin world for makin us feal at home the virria wus off the hook also and the picnic couldnt of been any better great people nice rides hope to see you camaradas next time


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this orange 73 is the homie's car he won best 70's congrats..groupe bakers :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10574985
> *on behalf of all of us at "goodties cc" w0ould like to thank all of you latin world for makin us feal at home the virria wus off the hook also and the picnic couldnt of been any better great people nice rides hope to see you camaradas next time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10574985
> *on behalf of all of us at "goodties cc" w0ould like to thank all of you latin world for makin us feal at home the virria wus off the hook also and the picnic couldnt of been any better great people nice rides hope to see you camaradas next time
> *


IM GLAD YOU GUYS HAD FUN... YOU GUYS BROUGHT ALOT OF NICE RIDES...!! UNTIL NEXT TIME HOMIE...!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2008, 08:36 PM~10575033
> *IM GLAD YOU GUYS HAD FUN...  YOU GUYS BROUGHT ALOT OF NICE RIDES...!! UNTIL NEXT TIME HOMIE...!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE AND YOU GUYS ARE REALLY SOME GOOD PEOPLE IN MY BOOK THE HOSPITALITY YOU GUYS GAVE US WUS REALLY GOOD NO BODY TRIPPIN ON ANYBODY JUST ALL FUN UNDER THE SUN AS IT SHOULD BE IN THIS LOWRIDING WORLD


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 08:51 PM~10575230
> *THANKS HOMIE AND YOU GUYS ARE REALLY SOME GOOD PEOPLE IN MY BOOK THE HOSPITALITY YOU GUYS GAVE US WUS REALLY GOOD NO BODY TRIPPIN ON ANYBODY JUST ALL FUN UNDER THE SUN AS IT SHOULD BE IN THIS LOWRIDING WORLD
> *


 HELL YEAH BRO ALL FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT....!    LET US KNOW WHEN U GUYS HAVE ANY EVENTS LINED UP..!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2008, 08:55 PM~10575280
> *HELL YEAH BRO ALL FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT....!       LET US KNOW WHEN U GUYS HAVE ANY EVENTS LINED UP..!
> *


yeah homie we have ower show coming up in july in highland park you guys are more than welcome


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10575300
> *yeah homie we have ower show coming up in july in highland park you guys are more than welcome
> *


THANKS HOMIE.! PM ME THE INFO..! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10575327
> *THANKS HOMIE.! PM ME THE INFO..! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


will do homie


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

shit what park was this at


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thats all pics i got got to get some sleep long ass day for me..later hope you guys enjoy..back to work tomorrow..damnnnnn


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@May 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10575604
> *shit what park was this at
> *


beach park homeboy..it was off the chang...


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2008, 10:22 PM~10575636
> *beach park homeboy..it was off the chang...
> *



if my car was smog i would of came out


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@May 4 2008, 09:25 PM~10575675
> *if my car was smog i would of came out
> *


DOWG I DROVE MY BIGBODY FROM LA TO BAKERS ALL LOKED UP SO TIRES WOULD LAST WITH THAT 2" TUCK NO INSURANCE AND EXPIRED REGISTRATION :0 ITS ALL FOR LOVE OF THE GAME


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2008, 09:21 PM~10575626
> *thats all pics i got got to get some sleep long ass day for me..later hope you guys enjoy..back to work tomorrow..damnnnnn
> *


NICE PICS GABE.. GOOD LOOKING OUT...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 09:29 PM~10575723
> *DOWG I DROVE MY BIGBODY FROM LA TO BAKERS ALL LOKED UP SO TIRES WOULD LAST WITH THAT 2" TUCK NO INSURANCE AND EXPIRED REGISTRATION :0 ITS  ALL FOR LOVE OF THE GAME
> *


 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 09:29 PM~10575723
> *DOWG I DROVE MY BIGBODY FROM LA TO BAKERS ALL LOKED UP SO TIRES WOULD LAST WITH THAT 2" TUCK NO INSURANCE AND EXPIRED REGISTRATION :0 ITS  ALL FOR LOVE OF THE GAME
> *


X2 NO REGISTRATION NO TAGS BUT WE STIL ROLL...!!! TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF...!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 09:29 PM~10575723
> *DOWG I DROVE MY BIGBODY FROM LA TO BAKERS ALL LOKED UP SO TIRES WOULD LAST WITH THAT 2" TUCK NO INSURANCE AND EXPIRED REGISTRATION :0 ITS  ALL FOR LOVE OF THE GAME
> *


now that's gangsta


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 4 2008, 09:29 PM~10575723
> *DOWG I DROVE MY BIGBODY FROM LA TO BAKERS ALL LOKED UP SO TIRES WOULD LAST WITH THAT 2" TUCK NO INSURANCE AND EXPIRED REGISTRATION :0 ITS  ALL FOR LOVE OF THE GAME
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsQ2YAimk8U


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkcTpUyQ8xE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

I wanna thank ''LATIN WORLD C.C.'' & ''BAKERSFIELD'' for having us and showing us a GOOD TIME great treatment from start 2 finish the people were good 2 us and showed us lot's of respect and we will see you guys next year with 20 plus cars and hoppers :biggrin: hope 2 see more outsiders support a GOOD event  


''GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2008, 07:53 PM~10574535
> *AS WHAT MY COMRADS WERE SAYIN' THIS PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK, FOOD WAS AWESOME, THE WEATHER WAS PERFECT, THE CARS WERE BEAUTIFUL.....  ALOT OF HARD WORK GOES INTO BUILDING THESE CARS AND DAYS LIKE THIS MAKES EVERY BLOOD, SWEAT, AND TEAR WORTH IT...!! I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED OR FUNCTION, ALL THE MEMBERS OF GOODTIMES AND IMPERIALS IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF GUYS, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS MAKE IT HOME SAFE...  WELL HOPEFULLY EVERYONE HAD AS MUCH FUN AS I DID.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> WE ARE PLANNING ON HOLDING THIS EVENT AT A BIGGER VENUE NEXT YEAR TO ACOMIDATE ALL THE RIDES
> ...


DONT 4 GET YOU GUYS HAVE NEW FRIENDS OUT THIS WAY AND WE MADE IT HOME SAFE THANKS 4 EVERYTHING


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 4 2008, 10:45 PM~10576455
> *DONT 4 GET YOU GUYS HAVE NEW FRIENDS OUT THIS WAY AND WE MADE IT HOME SAFE THANKS 4 EVERYTHING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 4 2008, 10:48 PM~10576473
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THE HOPP WAS GOOD


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 4 2008, 10:45 PM~10576455
> *DONT 4 GET YOU GUYS HAVE NEW FRIENDS OUT THIS WAY AND WE MADE IT HOME SAFE THANKS 4 EVERYTHING
> *


IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU GUYS....!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 4 2008, 10:04 PM~10576098
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkcTpUyQ8xE
> *




we were there just us filming this cinco demayo picnic by latin world car club. 
this was a great turn out. be on our next dvd volume 20 this month.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks to Good Times CC for leaving the grill to thier car behind. My daughter picked it up and told me she would keep it in case our car broke. Thought that shit was funny.

You guys are cool people. Thanks for coming down!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 5 2008, 09:06 AM~10578373
> *we were there just us filming this cinco demayo picnic by latin world car club.
> this was a great turn out. be on our next dvd volume 20 this month.
> *


thanks for the key chain big homie!


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wanted give thanks to all who came out to support our picnic. Hope you all had fun, till next year.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some more photos.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Ese mi Gordo, this one is for you homie.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some more photos. Hope you all like.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 4 2008, 10:45 PM~10576455
> *DONT 4 GET YOU GUYS HAVE NEW FRIENDS OUT THIS WAY AND WE MADE IT HOME SAFE THANKS 4 EVERYTHING
> *


SIMON HOMIE GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE HOME SAFE LET US KNOW ABOUT HIGHLAND PARK :cheesy:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Gordo aren't you supposed to be at work??? What's up I called you.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

BAD ASS PICS LECHE...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Chilo,
Shit I should be a photographer.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a little video that I took of Joey getting served. Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPYbV_GsETw


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry I added the wrong video from back in the day, but here is the right one now I hope. Joey you got served.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQdz0Tcm9o0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 5 2008, 09:24 AM~10578487
> *Thanks to Good Times CC for leaving the grill to thier car behind. My daughter picked it up and told me she would keep it in case our car broke. Thought that shit was funny.
> 
> You guys are cool people. Thanks for coming down!!
> *


ahahahaha we do it for our club and the people that respect the game we will be back next year


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 4 2008, 10:40 PM~10576419
> *I wanna thank ''LATIN WORLD C.C.'' & ''BAKERSFIELD'' for having us and showing us a GOOD TIME  great treatment from start 2 finish the people were good 2 us and showed us lot's of respect and we will see you guys next year with 20 plus cars and hoppers  :biggrin: hope 2 see more outsiders support a GOOD event
> ''GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS''
> *


This is what I'm talking about, respect amongst clubs and the love of lowriding.      You guy's have homies down here in BAKERS. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We would also like to give a big thanks to Sam for Q-ing it up, Chon for putting it down with the rolas, and Manuel (Stay Focused Ministries) for giving the little ones stuffed animals.IF you guys like the meat and the Dj hit me up and I'll give you the connection. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10582306
> *This is what I'm talking about, respect amongst clubs and the love of lowriding.           You guy's have homies down here in BAKERS. :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie glad we took the trip respect is big and thats the only way this game will last for our kids


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Also hope that our Imperial homies made home ok.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@May 5 2008, 01:55 PM~10580567
> *Hey Gordo aren't you supposed to be at work??? What's up I called you.
> *


FUCK WORK LECHE I HAD THE DAY OFF WOKE UP ALL HUNG OVER :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

It's cool Gordo, just making sure that you seen the shout out that I gave you homie.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@May 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10584287
> *It's cool Gordo, just making sure that you seen the shout out that I gave you homie.
> *


SIMON PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

WUT UP MY LATIN WORLD HOMIES,,,THAT PICNIC IS THE TALK OF THE TOWN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

q-vo sangre maya


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 5 2008, 09:09 PM~10584595
> *q-vo sangre maya
> *


whats going down perro


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2008, 08:56 PM~10584456
> *WUT UP MY LATIN WORLD HOMIES,,,THAT PICNIC IS THE TALK OF THE TOWN
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN SHOD


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 5 2008, 09:09 PM~10584595
> *q-vo sangre maya
> *


thanks for coming you vatos are always welcome


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2008, 08:56 PM~10584456
> *WUT UP MY LATIN WORLD HOMIES,,,THAT PICNIC IS THE TALK OF THE TOWN
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anybody else have any other photos from the picnic to show off?


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@May 5 2008, 09:23 PM~10584762
> *Does anybody else have any other photos from the picnic to show off?
> *


whats up dawg how do i go about posting a flick to my name


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10573852
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK IMPERIALS CC AND GOODTIMES CC FOR COMING DOWN GOOD MEETING YOU RAZA REAL COOL PEOPLE AND THE HOMIE TONY PARKER MR. OG RIDER AND ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP. TO THE LITTLE HOMIE ZANE THIS ONE FOR YOU BABY BOY R.I.P ONE LOVE TO HIS FAMILY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH DOG IT WAS ALL FOR THE LITTLE HOMIE ZANE THANK YOU GUYS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR HIM YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME, CUZ THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDER IS ALL ABOUT LIKE ONE BIG FAMILY WE HAD FUN CANT WAIT TELL NEXT YEAR HOMIES ONCE AGAIN THANKS LATIN WORLD........


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 5 2008, 09:52 PM~10585108
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HELL YEAH DOG IT WAS ALL FOR THE LITTLE HOMIE ZANE THANK YOU GUYS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR HIM YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME, CUZ THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDER IS ALL ABOUT LIKE ONE BIG FAMILY WE HAD FUN CANT WAIT TELL NEXT YEAR HOMIES ONCE AGAIN THANKS LATIN WORLD........
> *


GRACIAS PERRO THANK YOU GUY'S FOR THE PLAQUE IT WAS REAL FIRME


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 5 2008, 10:01 PM~10585216
> *GRACIAS PERRO THANK YOU GUY'S FOR THE PLAQUE IT WAS REAL FIRME
> *


 WELL YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT ALL I KNOW IS THAT WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME I GOT FUCKED UP SO THANKS BRO.......


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@May 5 2008, 12:43 PM~10579962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S FOR THE PICTURE OF MY RIDE LECHE IT LOOKS FIRME CARNAL


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10585265
> *WELL YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT ALL I KNOW IS THAT WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME I GOT FUCKED UP SO THANKS BRO.......
> *


YOU GOT IT HOMIE I'LL TALK TO YOU LATER GOT TO GO COUNT SOME SHEEP ALREADY GOD BE WITH EVERY BODY GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@May 5 2008, 09:15 PM~10584666
> *thanks for coming you vatos are always welcome
> *


sup homeboy


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 4 2008, 09:12 PM~10575503
> *
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Gordo,
Your Welcome Homie. Just show some luv for the camera man.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10575957
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsQ2YAimk8U
> *


ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

HERE YOU GO.... 
ALL OF THE RYDERZ FAM. THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE THAT WAS AWARDED TO LATIN WORLD C.C. FOR LITTLE ZANE R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel: 
RYDERS TOOK FIRST PLACE SINGLE PUMP TRUCK AND FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP CAR.. THANKS TO RYDERZ FOR THEIR SUPPORT...!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 5 2008, 11:12 PM~10585755
> *sup homeboy
> *


whats up jess trying to recover homie


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

What up Kurt,
Waiting for you to come back Homie, We have some unfinished work to be done.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some more Photos from the picnic.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Julian,
This one is for you. Don't think that I didn't forget about you Homie.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here Gordo for you too Homie.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING OUT LECHE LIKE THOSE PIC'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@May 6 2008, 12:11 PM~10589576
> *whats up jess trying to recover homie
> *


ahahaha thats cool im working on them things you want


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

the homie chuch 
won best of show


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10593639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what car was that?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10593639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowriding is a family affair.....that's my daughter handing the trophy to the GoodTimes little girl.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

It was that 65' Chevy Impala Convertible the purple with patterns from Goodtimes.



> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 6 2008, 07:15 PM~10593657
> *what car was that?
> *


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@May 5 2008, 02:09 PM~10580184
> *Here are some more photos. Hope you all like.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Homie for the compliment.


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 6 2008, 09:50 AM~10588287
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING NICE TO BAD I BUSTED A HOSE BUT I STILL BEAT GARY'S BITCH ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 6 2008, 10:00 PM~10595403
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING NICE TO BAD I BUSTED A HOSE BUT I STILL BEAT GARY'S BITCH ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




daymmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol with a busted hose ryderzzzzzz baby     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@May 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10595511
> *daymmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol with a busted hose ryderzzzzzz  baby          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SEE IT DID'NT EVEN TAKE MUCH LOLOL.........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@May 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10595511
> *daymmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol with a busted hose ryderzzzzzz  baby          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


did you just drive through and leave alex?????? :uh:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Alex.....I still got those rims if you are interested...PM me


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 6 2008, 07:10 PM~10593600
> *ahahaha thats cool im working on them things you want
> *


i want some thangs tooo!?? :twak:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2008, 05:30 AM~10596920
> *did you just drive through and leave alex?????? :uh:
> *


alex always shows up late! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

looks like a good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 7 2008, 08:40 AM~10597897
> *looks like  a good turn out  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS A AWESOME TURN OUT..... U GUYS SHOULD OF CAME...!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 7 2008, 10:51 AM~10599177
> *IT WAS A AWESOME TURN OUT..... U GUYS SHOULD OF CAME...!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 6 2008, 07:15 PM~10593657
> *what car was that?
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10593639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 7 2008, 08:09 AM~10597690
> *i want some thangs tooo!?? :twak:
> *


its coming homie dont trip


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*700th post.....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

LOOK LIKE A GOOD SHOW FAM I HAD TO RUN A PARADE AND FIESTA THE DAY AFTER MINE GOOD JOB FAMILY 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552
CLIP OF OUR CONCERT FAM


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 8 2008, 12:41 AM~10605806
> *LOOK LIKE A GOOD SHOW FAM I HAD TO RUN A PARADE AND FIESTA THE DAY AFTER MINE GOOD JOB FAMILY
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552
> CLIP OF OUR CONCERT FAM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>700th post.....* :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

congrats on a great turn out!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2008, 12:39 PM~10608903
> *congrats on a great turn out!!
> *


*THANKS BRO.... WE COULDNT OF DID IT WITHOUT THE SUPPORT OF OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS AND LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS.... I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME...
NEXT YEAR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER......!! BIGGER LOCATION ASWELL....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 8 2008, 12:39 AM~10605805


706 POST Y QUE :biggrin: </span></span>


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big thanks to Hugo from More Bounce and Dirty and Albert from 661 Customs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10612333
> *Big thanks to Hugo from More Bounce and Dirty and Albert from 661 Customs. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AND THE PEOPLE THAT MADE THE FOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

X2


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10612333
> *Big thanks to Hugo from More Bounce and Dirty and Albert from 661 Customs. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10612333
> *Big thanks to Hugo from More Bounce and Dirty and Albert from 661 Customs. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 8 2008, 08:39 PM~10612412
> *AND THE PEOPLE THAT MADE THE FOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


That was my buddy Sam that made the deep-pit.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 7 2008, 10:51 AM~10599177
> *IT WAS A AWESOME TURN OUT..... U GUYS SHOULD OF CAME...!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT YEAR FOE SHOE :biggrin: 

SEE U GUYS IN SEPT. AT MOONEYS GROVE


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 8 2008, 10:50 PM~10613594
> *NEXT YEAR FOE SHOE :biggrin:
> 
> SEE U GUYS IN SEPT. AT MOONEYS GROVE
> *


U KNOW IT....!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 8 2008, 02:58 PM~10609930
> *THANKS BRO.... WE COULDNT OF DID IT WITHOUT THE SUPPORT OF OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS AND LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS....  I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME...
> NEXT YEAR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER......!! BIGGER LOCATION ASWELL.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE WITH BIGGER NUMBERS  WE HAVE THIS ON THE 2 DO LIST EVERY YEAR NOW


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 9 2008, 12:32 AM~10613979
> *GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE WITH BIGGER NUMBERS   WE HAVE THIS ON THE 2 DO LIST EVERY YEAR NOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 9 2008, 12:32 AM~10613979
> *GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE WITH BIGGER NUMBERS   WE HAVE THIS ON THE 2 DO LIST EVERY YEAR NOW
> *


x2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

bakersfield classic dreams had a good time see you next year


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for every thing on behalf of Nokturnal next year hopefully you have it some where else and thanks for treating us and sickness the same even though we are not a low rider club so you guys have our full support for next year . One more thing I got fucked up we st oped drinking around 8:00 at Wilson park dammmmmmmm work sucked the next day


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 8 2008, 03:58 PM~10609930
> *THANKS BRO.... WE COULDNT OF DID IT WITHOUT THE SUPPORT OF OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS AND LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS....  I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME...
> NEXT YEAR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER......!! BIGGER LOCATION ASWELL.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what about truck clubs????????


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 9 2008, 07:35 PM~10620003
> *bakersfield classic dreams had a good time see you next year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 9 2008, 09:24 PM~10620827
> *Thanks for every thing on behalf of Nokturnal next year hopefully you have it some where else and thanks for treating us and sickness the same even though we are not a low rider club so you guys have our full support for next year . One more thing I got fucked up we st oped drinking around 8:00 at Wilson park dammmmmmmm work sucked the next day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 9 2008, 09:26 PM~10620853
> *what about truck clubs????????
> *


Also the TRUCK clubs.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 9 2008, 09:26 PM~10620853
> *what about truck clubs????????
> *


AND THE TRUCK CLUBS TOO SICKNESS :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 9 2008, 09:26 PM~10620853
> *what about truck clubs????????
> *


*I MEANT ALL CLUBS, EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED... TRUCK CLUBS , BIKE CLUBS, MOTORCYCLE CLUBS, CAR CLUBS, THE CHESS CLUB , THE SODOKU CLUB , THE BOUNCE HOUSE CLUB , THE HOTDOG CART CLUB, THE ELOTE MAN CLUB , THE PALETERO MAN CLUB, THE GUYS PLAYING SOCCER CLUB , THE MUSTANG CLUB THAT DROVE BY AND HAD NOWHERE TO HAVE THEIR EVENT CLUB, AND EVERYBODY THAT WAS AT THAT MUFFUGGA.... IF I LEFT ANYBODY OUT I APOLOGIZE... *
*SEE U GUYS ALL NEXT YEAR...!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 10 2008, 08:44 AM~10622737
> *I MEANT ALL CLUBS, EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED... TRUCK CLUBS , BIKE CLUBS, MOTORCYCLE CLUBS, CAR CLUBS, THE CHESS CLUB , THE SODOKU CLUB , THE BOUNCE HOUSE CLUB , THE HOTDOG CART CLUB, THE ELOTE MAN CLUB , THE PALETERO MAN CLUB, THE GUYS PLAYING SOCCER CLUB , THE MUSTANG CLUB THAT DROVE BY AND HAD NOWHERE TO HAVE THEIR  EVENT CLUB, AND EVERYBODY THAT WAS AT THAT MUFFUGGA.... IF I LEFT ANYBODY OUT I APOLOGIZE...
> SEE U GUYS ALL NEXT YEAR...!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## F.M.818 (Mar 8, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.M.818_@May 10 2008, 01:06 PM~10623738
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by F.M.818_@May 10 2008, 01:06 PM~10623738
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by F.M.818_@May 10 2008, 01:06 PM~10623738
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that I had added some photos to our website from the Cinco de Mayo Picnic. So go & take a look & let me know what you think. 

<a href=\'http://www.latinworldcc.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Latin World Car Club</a>

Click on the Show Icon for an article of the picnic, then click Gallery Page 1 for more photos.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10631506
> *nice pics.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10631506
> *nice pics.
> *


x3


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10631506
> *nice pics.
> *


x4 :0


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 7 2008, 08:11 AM~10597701
> *alex always shows up late!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



LOL YA SHOD CAME AND LEFT HAHAH NA IT WAS TO PACKED NO PARKING I WAS GOING TO TAKE THE TRUCK OFF BUT HAD NO WHERE TO PUT IT JUST DROVE AROUND THEN TOOK IT HOME IM NOT THAT LATE I SHOW UP SOME TIMES LOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@May 12 2008, 08:32 PM~10640328
> *LOL YA SHOD CAME AND LEFT HAHAH NA IT WAS TO PACKED NO PARKING I WAS GOING TO TAKE THE TRUCK OFF BUT HAD NO WHERE TO PUT IT JUST DROVE AROUND THEN TOOK IT HOME IM NOT THAT LATE I SHOW UP SOME TIMES LOLOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by F.M.818_@May 10 2008, 01:06 PM~10623738
> *View My Video
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES PASSING BY


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 14 2008, 02:14 AM~10651595
> *GOOD TIMES PASSING BY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

what up mutha fuckas


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Ese Mi Gordo Q-Vo Hasta La Muerte...


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Lechero_@May 15 2008, 03:35 PM~10664028
> *Ese Mi Gordo Q-Vo Hasta La Muerte...
> *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*whats up fellas here is the vid that the homie hooked up of the event...!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gu4sjcTi8c


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 3 2008, 10:02 AM~10787218
> *whats up fellas here is the vid that the homie hooked up of the event...!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gu4sjcTi8c
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE VIDEO.......


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice video where's my copy. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 3 2008, 10:02 AM~10787218
> *whats up fellas here is the vid that the homie hooked up of the event...!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gu4sjcTi8c
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 3 2008, 10:02 AM~10787218
> *whats up fellas here is the vid that the homie hooked up of the event...!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gu4sjcTi8c
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 3 2008, 10:02 AM~10787218
> *whats up fellas here is the vid that the homie hooked up of the event...!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gu4sjcTi8c
> *


  :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 3 2008, 10:02 AM~10787218
> *whats up fellas here is the vid that the homie hooked up of the event...!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gu4sjcTi8c
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jun 3 2008, 03:20 PM~10789731
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE VIDEO.......
> *


 :thumbsdown: he didnt get none of the hop :thumbsdown:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 21 2008, 08:26 AM~10919123
> *:thumbsdown: he didnt get none of the hop :thumbsdown:
> *


I KNOW BUT HE GOT ME IN THE VIDEO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

NICE VIDEO AND A GOOD SHOW


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 02:44 PM~11226824
> * NICE VIDEO AND A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

